# Fermenting fruit and honey for a cake



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Does anyone see a problem with adding honey to fruit and adding yeast (what you would use for bread - Red Star) and leaving it at room temperature to work. 
In the past I have done this, except used sugar. This time I would like to use honey. This fruit is then drained and the fruit is used in a bundt cake. 

Just wondering if I need to do it differently because of the honey. Figured you brewers would know. And, what should I do with the juice?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Why ferment it to use in a cake? Just wondering. If that's all you're doing you could do it that (or pretty much any other) way. Does it really add to the fruit noticeably after baking and everything?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

It's a brandied fruitcake. I hate to call it that because it is nothing like a fruitcake. It is awesome! Makes 4 cakes at a time and they freeze well. This process does add to the taste of the fruit and, therefore, the cake. It smells like brandy and tastes brandied even though the alcohol is probably baked out. You have it once and you will never forget it.

The starter takes 20 weeks and then another 30 days with the fruit you will use. The juice is drained off and given to others to ferment their fruit for 30 days for their cakes.

Just wondered if I had to heat up or boil the honey first before starting fermentation.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Those are called friendship cakes here.You do not need to heat the honey first.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks! You are right, my recipe sheet says "Friendship Brandied Fruitcake".


----------

